# RAIDE Rootkit Elimination Tool - Beta Release



## ! ! (Apr 9, 2005)

http://www.eweek.com/article2/0,1895,1938948,00.asp




> "[It] can take care of things like API hook detection and restoration and the restoration of hidden processes to make them visible again. Instead of having the user run multiple tools to do different things, RAIDE combines everything. That was one of the design goals," Silberman said.
> 
> Existing anti-rootkit scanners like BlackLight and RootkitRevealer look for registry and file system API discrepancies that may indicate the presence of a user-mode or kernel-mode rootkit, but Silberman said weaknesses in that approach have been proven


----------

